# my girl!!



## hund (Aug 7, 2012)

There is our awesome little dog!


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

What a cutie! :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What a sweetheart. I love black dogs. Is she not too keen on having her picture taken? I only ask because she's got the same look on her face that Mollie gets when I try to take photo's of her.


----------

